# Park TS-2, used, $140



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

I want to get some kind of truing stand and learn how to true my own wheels. I watched an LBS mechanic working on my wheelset and it certainly looked like something that I could learn to do.

There's a used Park TS-2 stand, with base, for sale locally for $140.00. Two questions:

1. Is that a good deal? A great deal?

2. What, if anything, can go wrong with these and can it be fixed? I've never had a truing stand and I wouldn't necessarily notice anything wrong, especially if it were on the subtle side.

TIA for info.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

II'm pretty sure if its the old TS-2, not the new TS-2.2, then you'll have to buy the adapters to true 29er wheels. I'm not sure that's a great deal if it s the old model, because the new 2.2 can accept 29er wheels without the adapters. You can get the new TS-2.2 new right now shipped for $204. If the one you are looking at is the newer T2-2.2, then that wouldn't be a bad deal, but I don't think great.

Also, the feeler guages can get out of alignment, you just need a wrench to get it back into alignment, not a big deal if you have a dish tool. I never worry about the feeler guages being out of alignment, I just use a dish tool.

New one for $204 with free shipping.
Park TS-2.2 Professional Wheel Truing Stand from ModernBike.com


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

I just checked, If that's the old version TS-2 and on the new 2.2 stand, then you will have to spend about $40 more to do 29er or 700cc wheels. IMHO not a good deal when you can get the newer version for $204 right now shipped to your door. 

Whatever you do I say get one, I've save countless $$ getting my wheels back in order, rather than taking them in to have a crappy job done for $40 bucks a pop at the LBS. I now build all my wheelsets. 

Also, I find that the disc brake DT-3 and DT-2 tool works very well with the stand. Get two of the DT-2 When ever my disc gets bent, I just slap it in the stand and can get the rub out. 

Park TS-2.2 best tool I've bought for my shop. Love it.

Best of luck.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Check to see if it has been properly calibrated. Like crclawn said, they can go out of alignment. If it's not beat up and works, it should be a decent deal. Bring along a 29'er wheel with the tire on it to see if it works (if you even ride 29") to determine if it will work on your bike. If you really want it, you may just have to take the tire off to true the wheel. Also, check to see if it comes with the plastic base. If it does then that is an even better deal. I've got the cheapo TS-8, and I use a dishing tool, but if I were to ever own the TS-2.2 I would have the base definitely.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

> I've got the cheapo TS-8, and I use a dishing tool, but if I were to ever own the TS-2.2 I would have the base definitely.


+1, It is very nice to hold extra stuff, like your nipple wrenches, nipples etc, WORTH THE MONEY.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Honestly, OP, if you don't ride 29" (the seldom friend's 29'er true will just need the tire taken off), want the stand and it's in great shape WITH the base, I think that is a great deal.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Not to be a "post-monster", but you say for sale "locally"...you mean Craigslist? Can you talk him down on price a little? You can't do a Craigslist deal with even a little bartering


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a TS-2 that I rarely use, now that I mainly ride a 29er. It can true 29-inch wheels, if you take the tire off, but it isn't the ideal setup for a quick fix on a larger wheel.

There are a few upgrade parts you can get to make a TS-2 more useful with 29 inch wheels. The TS-2EXT extensions will extend the uprights to fit larger wheels. The 238K caliper upgrade kit is supposed to accommodate wider tires. If you have a thru-axle, there is the TS-2TA thru-axle adapters for the TS-2 and the TS-2.2.

If you're going to use a TS-2 with 29-inch wheels, you should figure on spending another $40 for the upright extensions, then possibly upgrading the calipers for about $15 to $20 with shipping, but that's more of an optional upgrade than the extensions.

If you're buying a used TS-2 for $140, and dropping another $40 to $60 to make it perform more like a TS-2.2, I'm thinking you're better off just getting a new TS-2.2. It sounds like they're asking a little too much for it


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks very much for all the great info. I'll call the seller in the morning and see what I can find out about the stand. I agree that if I can get the most recent model for $200, this one would have to be the latest and greatest to be much of a deal. 

If this doesn't work out, maybe I should consider the TS-8?

Thanks again for the assistance! 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slideways666 (Nov 29, 2010)

...spend the extra $60 and get the 2.2!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

if you look around and wait a month or so you can get the newer TS 2.2 for close to that when all the Thanksgiving/Xmas sales come around. I paid like $165 for mine on sale from Tree Fort Bikes. not only does it take the larger wheels but the knobs and such are kinda more comfortable to work with. Funny as I sold my older TS2 on Ebay and they paid more for mine used than I did for the 2.2 new. Even wrote the guy back and told him and they didn't care.... oh well... I upgraded and made $20 :thumbsup:

The stand is a waste, piece of plywood or something similar and 2 bolts are cheaper and work better


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

*Update and pic*

Seller says it's the model that doesn't handle 29" wheels. I don't ride a 29'er, but I do have a road bike, so same difference. My Yeti ASR5 has through axles front and rear, so I'd need the through-axle adapters and possibly the larger calipers mentioned by *authalic* (thanks for those links!). My preliminary pricing on all 3 "extras" comes to $72 without shipping or tax.

I'm assuming that a brand-new TS-2 wouldn't require the extensions, but it might need the through-axle adapter and possibly the wider calipers?? So those two items add to the cost of a new model.

Still, I'm inclined to pass unless the price comes down. If he were willing to sell it for, say, $80-100, are the extension pieces high-quality--IOW is there any lessening of quality using the extensions instead of a new one.

It does have the plastic tray.... 

Again, thanks to all for the excellent feedback.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Def pass on it if he won't come down. The extensions are high quality. If you pay $140 for that new, you'll have spent $60-80 bucks getting it to where you need it. I would def not want to use one that uses the extension peices becasue I travel with mine and take it to work. More peices that you can lose. Unless he comes way down, pass. The new 2.2 does it all. You can get it for $204 shipped right now. I say he needs to come down to $80 bucks, maybe $100 tops. Show him this thread and say $80 bucks. Good luck.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

It will work with your road wheel...fyi


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

I used to borrow a TS-2 from my bike club, but when I bought my own stand I got the Feedback Sports TRS-80. It's perfectly fine for the home mechanic, does 29" wheels, stores easily. If I was a career wheel builder or had a bike shop then yes, I'd get the latest and greatest Park TS-2.

Feedback Sports Wheel Truing Station (Red): Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

crclawn said:


> I just checked, If that's the old version TS-2 and on the new 2.2 stand, then you will have to spend about $40 more to do 29er or 700cc wheels. IMHO not a good deal when you can get the newer version for $204 right now shipped to your door.
> 
> Whatever you do I say get one, I've save countless $$ getting my wheels back in order, rather than taking them in to have a crappy job done for $40 bucks a pop at the LBS. I now build all my wheelsets.
> 
> ...


The TS-2 works for 700c/29er wheels without the extensions. May need to remove tires wider than ~45mm. Narrower tires can stay on.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Porschefan said:


> so I'd need the through-axle adapters and possibly the larger calipers mentioned by *authalic* (thanks for those links!). My preliminary pricing on all 3 "extras" comes to $72 without shipping or tax.


You can get thru-axle adapters for $12 each/shipped through ebay from forum member mtnbiker4life: Thru-axle adapters

As it sits, that stand is worth more than $80. $100 would be more fair, but I don't think $120 is even out of the question - you will get your money out of it.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

15mm TA works fine, no adapters ness.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

rtsideup said:


> 15mm TA works fine, no adapters ness.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

*Update*

I have an offer of $90 to the seller. If he doesn't accept, what is the consensus about just getting the FBS for $80? I can use the storability. What, if anything, would I be missing out on?

TIA.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the TS-2 because the self-centering adjustment can get knocking out of adjustment pretty easily, and you won't know it until you actually check it. Then getting it back into adjustment can be a little annoying as well.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> I'm not a fan of the TS-2 because the self-centering adjustment can get knocking out of adjustment pretty easily, and you won't know it until you actually check it. Then getting it back into adjustment can be a little annoying as well.


Is the Feedback Sports one-armed truing stand better at this?


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Porschefan said:


> Seller says it's the model that doesn't handle 29" wheels. I don't ride a 29'er, but I do have a road bike, so same difference. My Yeti ASR5 has through axles front and rear, so I'd need the through-axle adapters and possibly the larger calipers mentioned by *authalic* (thanks for those links!). My preliminary pricing on all 3 "extras" comes to $72 without shipping or tax.
> 
> I'm assuming that a brand-new TS-2 wouldn't require the extensions, but it might need the through-axle adapter and possibly the wider calipers?? So those two items add to the cost of a new model.
> 
> ...


Just a heads up, the 2.0 will work with a 700c road wheel with a tire. It's the tire of a 29'er that gets in the way of the arm. So a 2.0 will work fine for 29'er wheels if you remove the tire. Or you can get the adaptors like I've done and do it with the tire on.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

customfab said:


> Just a heads up, the 2.0 will work with a 700c road wheel with a tire. It's the tire of a 29'er that gets in the way of the arm. So a 2.0 will work fine for 29'er wheels if you remove the tire. Or you can get the adaptors like I've done and do it with the tire on.


Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll poke the seller again. BTW, I like your tag line....are you an LBS owner/mechanic? Bend is a beautiful area--I bought a car up there once--flew up and drove back to SF Bay area in an '87 944 Turbo with <20K miles on it. Sweet trip!


----------

